# Removing reflections...



## IvyJade (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm playing with lightroom and I am looking into purchasing the Adobe Web Premium.  Either way, with lightroom, how do you remove reflections?  or it is best to use photoshop and do it by pixels?

Today is my last day at my 'real job' which is a family business, to have this kid who is obviously READY.  I'll have more time afterward to learn more.  BUt for now, I rely on you smart photogs 

Thank you


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2008)

Can you show us an example?

Usually, reflections need to be removed like anything else, you need to change the pixels to something else.  Usually that is done by replacing them with something similar to their surroundings.  ie: Healing or clone tools.


----------



## reg (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot of your trouble would go away with a circular polarizer,too.


----------

